

Number of tweets by World Cup team, real time using Splunk - Ledio
http://splunkd.com/worldcup/

======
kirpekar
Need log-scale on the y-axis. Hard to see some of the other teams.

------
BoppreH
Very interesting, but how do you search for the tweets? Will any message
containing the letters "USA" trigger you system? What about tweets like "USA
should host the next World Cup"?

~~~
der_ketzer
I suppose by counting the hashtags per team. (#ger #aus #mex etc).

------
lanstein
Ledio, this is sweet! Welcome to HN :)

